# Best way to save fresh orange zest



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I have a bunch of fresh oranges and want to save the zest for baking/cooking. What would be the best way to preserve it....freeze it or dehydrate it? 

I have some frozen OJ concentrate that I can use for baking/cooking when I need it but I never have the zest when a recipe calls for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I just put it in the freezer, break off a bit to cook with if it is stuck together. I wouldn't turn on the dehydrator for it, it air dries really fast if you would rather have it dried.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I save it in the freezer....but I only use from organic citrus...I figure that the rind of non organic would have a lot of chemical residue...but that's just me....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OK, I'm getting an education here. If I am understanding this correctly, "zest" is the "rind" of an orange!

I have "peeled" oranges and those rinds dry rapidly. How do you use them?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

In orange sauce over meat
In stir fry
in desserts
in breads and muffins
In cranberries
in salad dressing
The zest is just the orange part shredded or chopped up, scrape it off of the white.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I've heard of people placing the zest of oranges/lemons in an ice cube tray and adding just enough water to form a cube. Freeze and then place in a plastic bag and take out a cube and place in a strainer while it thaws (or run warm water over the cube if pressed for time which may dilute the taste some I imagine).


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I decided to just put it in a baggie in the freezer.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe this is what ( I read) a woman was taking the pealing of the lemons,just the very outside-none of the white. She put it in vodka and soaked it. Couldn't figure out what she would use it for but now it makes sense. The vodka, just burns away when cooking leaving the flavor.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks for the post....I will now freeze zest in the ice cube tray...I don't use it very often and the regular way gets freezer burned....and lemon zest in vodka will make lemocello I believe....I've always wanted to try that...I am just not a drinker but it sounds good...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I never thought of saving it like that from oranges...i normaly jsut buy an orange when I need some zest...but this is an even better idea!


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Fair Light said:


> thanks for the post....I will now freeze zest in the ice cube tray...I don't use it very often and the regular way gets freezer burned....and lemon zest in vodka will make lemocello I believe....I've always wanted to try that...I am just not a drinker but it sounds good...


This was on another thread, it actually makes homemade lemon/orange/etc extract for baking.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

oooohhhhh thanks nivensfamily...that sounds great !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Dry at a very low temperature. Room temperature is fine if the humidity is low. Better done in a dark place. Store in an air tight jar in the refrigerator or freezer.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Fair Light said:


> oooohhhhh thanks nivensfamily...that sounds great !!



Here is the thread, tells how to make your own vanilla, orange and lemon extract. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=382709&highlight=vanilla


----------

